# bjj and krav maga



## Staggerlee8962 (Nov 21, 2010)

I was just wondering if they mesh, I would like to learn both but I don't know if they mesh, or if they do, which one to start with. I took some stuff some guy made up when I was five up in Houston, I am 15 now and would like to learn something that is "real" and will benefit me in real situations. I'm not looking for a fight, I just want to be ready if one comes looking for me. I live in Galveston now (Texas of course, not Illinois) and i am just looking for some friendly guidance and suggestions and if anyone can help i would appreciate it.

(P.S. I found this place called Al Garza's Premier Martial Arts http://www.algarza.com/index.cfm?page=15 which was the closest that i could find, any suggestions on that too please)


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 21, 2010)

I take it the Judo didn't work out from 6 months ago or so?

In terms of "if they mesh", you're likely to get a few different answers. One camp says they work very well together, as they are fairly different in terms of range and techniques (grappling and striking/kicking), others will point to these two arts as being cornerstones of MMA training (which isn't entirely true, but that's kinda beside the point), others still will point out the issues of cross-training, especially early in your career.

The big thing will be what you are training for. Both these systems are more sporting systems, will feature similar training methods (sparring, conditioning etc), get you fairly fit (ring fit, really), and so on. So if this is what you are after, it can be fine. If you are after "self defence" (whatever that means to you.... it really should be noted that few people who train for self defence know what it is about, and look purely to techniques and ignore what it's actually about, to be frank), pretty much any art can be fine (leaving off ones focused on such things as use of sword or traditional archery and so on, although they can still impart skills that translate quite well) provided the training is geared towards your intended uses and reasons.

So, I know you're young, and probably still a little in love with something you don't really know, but the first thing is to determine what you are wanting out of the training. From there we can start to say whether or not it's a good match for you. Make sense?

Small edit here: In a previous post (April this year) you said you were 16, and had typed incorrectly on your registration, you are now saying you're 15? You do know that this forum requires members to be at least 16, yeah? Can you clarify that for us?

Oh, and in regard to the school? Not impressed with anything I saw there, from the 5 year old kid with a "samurai sword" (taught as an "advanced" weapon.... to a 5 year old?), the pictures that don't match much of the martial arts listed, such as Krav Maga, the comments about being leaders due to their "standards", the Black Belt contracts.... it really didn't impress me at all...


----------



## lklawson (Nov 22, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> I take it the Judo didn't work out from 6 months ago or so?


Seems a bit suspicious, doesn't it?



> others will point to these two arts as being cornerstones of MMA training (which isn't entirely true, but that's kinda beside the point),


I assume you mean BJJ and Muay Thai here, not Krav Maga, right?



> Small edit here: In a previous post (April this year) you said you were 16, and had typed incorrectly on your registration, you are now saying you're 15? You do know that this forum requires members to be at least 16, yeah? Can you clarify that for us?


Still sounds suspicious.  Something just doesn't quite feel right.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Nov 22, 2010)

Krav Maga is based on an Israeli art, also named Krav Maga.  I say "based" because what is going around now, particularly in the U.S. could be any number of things.  Even in Israel there's the "civilian" version and the "military" version.  In the U.S., it is so hit-n-miss that I just wouldn't feel safe giving a general recommendation based on the name alone.

BJJ is an excellent grappling art.  Tends to be weak on striking and especially weak on safe falling methods.  However, BJJ schools often also house (or work closely with) MMA schools which tend to have very good striking systems integrated.

Over the last 10 or 15 years, the availability of BJJ training has dramatically increased, bus so has the number of BJJ pretenders looking to cash in on name recognition.  There are also at least 3 major branches of BJJ in the U.S., and they don't always get along.  Back in the early 90's there was a particular dust-up between main-line Brazilian Gracie BJJ (aka "Gracie Jui Jitsu/GJJ") and Machada BJJ.  Many established BJJ instructors have written or opined warnings on the general decline of "grappling" instruction.  Some of that is related to internal politics and some of it is related to under-qualified instructors.

As always, be careful.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 22, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Seems a bit suspicious, doesn't it?
> 
> I assume you mean BJJ and Muay Thai here, not Krav Maga, right?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, absolutely. On all questions.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Nov 24, 2010)

Uh oh sounds like somebody was telling off on themselves. The place I go is a Roy Dean Academy. & while I didn't get to meet him at the last seminar that was held. Maybe next year I'll be able to attend it. Since he only visits once a year.

I love BJJ. It's rough but I wouldn't take away any of the aches & pains I get. I was so proud of myself. I learned I've got a very tight guillotine choke I can latch onto people. As I get better with BJJ then I'm sure it'll get put to good use.

On my last class I got put into body scissors by the instructor. It hurt like hell but just motivated me more. I just have a small question.

Is the gogoplota a bjj move or is it from a varying art? Any information appreciated


----------



## lklawson (Nov 24, 2010)

TheArtofDave said:


> Is the gogoplota a bjj move or is it from a varying art? Any information appreciated


Without exception, for every technique represented in BJJ there can be found a variation, similar technique, or analog in some other martial art.

This does not detract from the utility of BJJ at all.  It's just that there are only so many ways to twist up a human being.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

